# is my k60 getting wimpier or am i imagining things?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

my k60 unit seems like its lacking power lately. it will run but when it starts to bind the motor quits turning the cable and will start cutting out when the cable starts to bind. this unit used to bind up a cable nice and tight with a lot of torque.... the other day the unit , when I put it in the forward position would not turn the motor. it made a humming noise like it was locked up. I took the cover off and unjammed the clutch and it worked again... am I lacking some kind of maintenance or something? does the length of my extension cord matter ?? thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

It's maintenance time.

Go through the Ridgid forum posts where there are some great fixes.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have had my k60 for 3 years. Never ran into that issue. Maybe try replacing the clutch, greasing the grease fittings (if you haven't already tried that). If it is an older unit or you've used it for a ton you may need to replace the brushes in the motor. I hope you get it figured out. K60 is a beast.

from the long lost app


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I have had my k60 for 3 years. Never ran into that issue. Maybe try replacing the clutch, greasing the grease fittings (if you haven't already tried that). If it is an older unit or you've used it for a ton you may need to replace the brushes in the motor. I hope you get it figured out. *K60 is a beast.*
> 
> from the long lost app




You must not get out much :laughing:


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Common problem if you are always pulling the cable out of the drain through the machine. Where the drive shaft enters the motor sludge and rust builds up. Clean with wire brush and pb blaster or similar. I spray mine down after each use. As pointed out earlier keep the fittings greased.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What's a good grease to use?


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I use amsol sd, and a standard grease gun.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> You must not get out much :laughing:


Yea... I figure with a K-60 you start out with a wimp when it is brand new and it only gets worse from there...:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea... I figure with a K-60 you start out with a wimp when it is brand new and it only gets worse from there...:laughing:




More blasphemy !!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the power in a small footprint with the K-60.

This is a picture of the day we first met. Ahh, it was love at first sight.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I remember when mine once was so clean


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to be a K60 basher, now it's my go to machine. It's a great drain cleaning machine


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

K60 keeps you young.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> You must not get out much :laughing:












Here's my lovely K-50. Isn't she pretty? I have 5/8" and 5/16" that I run in her. In the picture is the drum attachment with 5/16". The 5/16" is innercore, by the way.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's my lovely K-50. Isn't she pretty? I have 5/8" and 5/16" that I run in her. In the picture is the drum attachment with 5/16". The 5/16" is innercore, by the way.





I know all about it but want absolutely nothing to do with it or it's sister :no:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> K60 keeps you young.




Work smarter not harder :blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I know all about it but want absolutely nothing to do with it or it's sister :no:












I worked for a Rescue Rooter years ago, and they stocked our trucks with Spartans. I could barely get the thing on or off the truck.....:laughing:. In fact, they had electric winches on the trucks to hoist the huge Spartan off the truck.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I used to be a K60 basher, now it's my go to machine. It's a great drain cleaning machine





Will, you got soft Bro...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I worked for a Rescue Rooter years ago, and they stocked our trucks with Spartans. I could barely get the thing on or off the truck.....:laughing:. In fact, they had electric winches on the trucks to hoist the huge Spartan off the truck.




That's exactly what all this K-Sissy chit is about, not wanting to deal with the weight of a decent drain cleaning machine. I'm sure if everyone had their choice, if the machine were to be already in place for them right in front of the cleanout the K-Pussy wouldn't exist.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> That's exactly what all this K-Sissy chit is about, not wanting to deal with the weight of a decent drain cleaning machine. I'm sure if everyone had their choice, if the machine were to be already in place for them right in front of the cleanout the K-Pussy wouldn't exist.












Ever kinked a cable with the drum machines? The entire cable needs to be replaced if the kink is severe enough.

Or worse, got injured? If not properly trained, an inexperienced drain cleaner can get hurt with a powerful machine like the Spartan. I don't remember the model of the Spartan I used, I think 2001. But it was nearly {300} pounds and had I think, a drive belt around the big green drum. It was a beast for sure.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Our shop has 2 k-60s and a k-50 collecting dust after they were abused and broken. I miss them. 5 or 6 spool of cable as well. We do a lot of cleaning from the roof, so they had their place.


The clutch control is by far safer to operate as well. 
An experienced plumber should be able to operate any machine safely, but I get nervous watching others using our 250 pound open dum machine with 150 feet of 5/8 inner core. 
Thing will break your wrist before you can scream.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

By having a K-50 & K-60 I have the ability to use {4} different cables; 5/16", {2} different temper 5/8", and of course 7/8".

Ridgid also makes a 3/8" that will fit the K-50, but I don't feel I need it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ever kinked a cable with the drum machines? The entire cable needs to be replaced if the kink is severe enough.
> 
> Or worse, got injured? If not properly trained, an inexperienced drain cleaner can get hurt with a powerful machine like the Spartan. I don't remember the model of the Spartan I used, I think 2001. But it was nearly {300} pounds and had I think, a drive belt around the big green drum. It was a beast for sure.


So what you are saying is:
That you have to be *strong* to move a drum machine...
You have to be *skilled* to operate a drum machine without damaging the machine...
You have to be *careful* to safely operate a drum machine...

I'm okay with that...
Not everyone can do drain cleaning...
I get the machine where it needs to go quickly without hardship...
I get about 2 years out of my 11/16" main line cables...
My 1/2" cable for the K-3800 is 8 years old...
The 1/4 and 3/8" cables I'll consume a few a year...
They are the heaviest used and see acid most often...
I've never been injured by my drum machine...

I don't need any red headed stepchild machines like the K-50 & K-60...
If I was ever going to get anything sectional I'd use the Dreel that I could possibly see a use for...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> By having a K-50 & K-60 I have the ability to use {4} different cables; 5/16", {2} different temper 5/8", and of course 7/8".
> 
> Ridgid also makes a 3/8" that will fit the K-50, but I don't feel I need it.


I use 4 different size cables with my K-7500 and K-3800
I use 11/16", 1/2", 3/8", and 1/4"...
I can also use 3/4", 5/8" Magnum, and 5/16" but I think my bases are covered well enough with what I have...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love the power in a small footprint with the K-60.
> 
> This is a picture of the day we first met. Ahh, it was love at first sight.


 
I really need to get one of those ... we got 4 beat up k-50s ssitting around the shop in peices and another fairly decent unit on the truck.......


The K60 is pretty safe compiared to the drum units...

We had a guy killed here last year when he strangled himself with a rented drum machine.... 
he got up in the crawl space with the cable and had the drum down on the basement floor.... 
 I guess he laid a tool box on the pedal or something like that and basically killed himself when it caught a root..... 

 it taught him a good lesson...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I really need to get one of those ... we got 4 beat up k-50s ssitting around the shop in peices and another fairly decent unit on the truck.......
> 
> 
> The K60 is pretty safe compiared to the drum units...
> ...













I sheared a cable in two with a big Spartan 1065. I laid some cement blocks on the foot pedal, walked around the back of the house to listen for the cable, when it got hung up..........but the machine kept cranking and sheared the cable in half. Definitely user-error. Then the entire cable had to be replaced. Whereas with a sectional machine, only the broken cable needs to be replaced.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> We had a guy killed here last year when he strangled himself with a rented drum machine....
> he got up in the crawl space with the cable and had the drum down on the basement floor....
> I guess he laid a tool box on the pedal or something like that and basically killed himself when it caught a root.....
> 
> it taught him a good lesson...:laughing::laughing:


 Darwin was right I guess... 
Too much loose cable out and a brick on the foot pedal to boot...:no:
Maybe he should have called a professional...:yes:
Hope it was a legitimate company he worked for so the widow and orphan kids got a little something...:whistling2:

I did a main line cable job some distance into a crawl space..
I used a piece of 4" pvc and a fernco to extend the drain back to the machine for safety reasons...

I never have more cable out than I can control with my hands...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Will, you got soft Bro...



Yes your right, I'm not as rowdy as I used to be, but I'm still clearing drains all over my service area, mostly with the K60.......I stop bashing the K60 when I realized it gets the job done pretty much everytime and is way cheaper to own


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

K60 how I love thee so
You come against any root 
You never need my foot 

I can take you to the crawlspace
I can take you to the roof
I can take you almost anyplace

Roots and drum lovers fear you
Forever they will mock you
They hope they don't get near you

At 600 rpm we are so much quicker
So much more versatile
So much slicker


Drum lovers don't know you
Drum lovers don't fear
Drum lovers.... We'll show you!

Don't worry- k60 is here for you when you need her.

from the long lost app


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> So what you are saying is: That you have to be strong to move a drum machine... You have to be skilled to operate a drum machine without damaging the machine... You have to be careful to safely operate a drum machine... I'm okay with that... Not everyone can do drain cleaning... I get the machine where it needs to go quickly without hardship... I get about 2 years out of my 11/16" main line cables... My 1/2" cable for the K-3800 is 8 years old... The 1/4 and 3/8" cables I'll consume a few a year... They are the heaviest used and see acid most often... I've never been injured by my drum machine... I don't need any red headed stepchild machines like the K-50 & K-60... If I was ever going to get anything sectional I'd use the Dreel that I could possibly see a use for...


 Perfectly said.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> K60 how I love thee so
> You come against any root
> You never need my foot
> 
> ...





Your poetry skills by far outweigh your machine choice :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Yes your right, I'm not as rowdy as I used to be, but I'm still clearing drains all over my service area, mostly with the K60.......I stop bashing the K60 when I realized it gets the job done pretty much everytime and is way cheaper to own




Yes I agree they are less expensive to upkeep but to me the extra coin is worth time & hassle saved.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love the power in a small footprint with the K-60. This is a picture of the day we first met. Ahh, it was love at first sight.


 my wife was walkin by as i was lookin at ur pic and said i dont get it its just a tool. I said its a plumber thing you wouldnt understand.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Yes I agree they are less expensive to upkeep but to me the extra coin is worth time & hassle saved.












So what big bad stoppages are you opening that us lesser not-worthy drain cleaners can't open?......:whistling2:

Are people flushing bricks down their drain lines and there is a crowd gathered to see the god-like one stroll up with his mighty machine?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> So what big bad stoppages are you opening that us lesser not-worthy drain cleaners can't open?......:whistling2:
> 
> Are people flushing bricks down their drain lines and there is a crowd gathered to see the god-like one stroll up with his mighty machine?




Sorry... I don't remember saying anything here about opening lines when others can't ???

For me it's about working smarter not harder. Continuous pushing & pulling on the fricken cable. Prepping the area for the mess, picking the roots from the cable windings.

Too much drama for me...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> So what big bad stoppages are you opening that us lesser not-worthy drain cleaners can't open?......:whistling2:
> 
> Are people flushing bricks down their drain lines and there is a crowd gathered to see the god-like one stroll up with his mighty machine?


When it comes to a Spartan 300, nothing is gain. It will not out preform a K60, now if your talking about a bigger machine like what Red uses(K7500) then of course it will do tougher blockages, but I'd take a Spartan 1065 over the K7500. I didn't care for the K7500 when I had it, but I was using 3/4" IC cable, maybe the .66 mag cable would be a better option for it. I had a hard time with the cable getting in and out of the drum with K7500(well I wont say it was hard, just not a smooth as the 1065.)


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> *When it comes to a Spartan 300*, nothing is gain. It will not out preform a K60, now if your talking about a bigger machine like what Red uses(K7500) then of course it will do tougher blockages, but I'd take a Spartan 1065 over the K7500. I didn't care for the K7500 when I had it, but I was using 3/4" IC cable, maybe the .66 mag cable would be a better option for it. I had a hard time with the cable getting in and out of the drum with K7500(well I wont say it was hard, just not a smooth as the 1065.)




Nothing to gain except for no mess on the floor, no pulling/pushing on cables, no running back hooking/unhooking cables and then winding them all back into the cages, no picking roots from the cable windings and a fully rested azz from sitting on my bucket all the while 


And another thing, I can't remember the last time my 300 just sat there and buzzed/hummed, that's right... it never has :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Nothing to gain except for no mess on the floor, no pulling/pushing on cables, no running back hooking/unhooking cables and then winding them all back into the cages, no picking roots from the cable windings and a fully rested azz from sitting on my bucket all the while
> 
> 
> And another thing, I can't remember the last time my 300 just sat there and buzzed/hummed, that's right... it never has :laughing:














There are advantages to each machine; the drum has advantages and the sectional machines have their advantages. But to disparage the K-60 as if it were a worthless machine is not accurate.

We both make clogs disappear with our respective machines and in the process make a few bucks.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Darwin was right I guess...
> Too much loose cable out and a brick on the foot pedal to boot...:no:
> Maybe he should have called a professional...:yes:
> Hope it was a legitimate company he worked for so the widow and orphan kids got a little something...:whistling2:
> ...


 
It is nothing to do by yourself...I wont do it..
.
this joker I mentioned was a tight assed land lord and went and rented the thing from a tool rental cause he werent gonna pay some damn plumber  to clean out his sewer...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> When it comes to a Spartan 300, nothing is gain. It will not out preform a K60, now if your talking about a bigger machine like what Red uses(K7500) then of course it will do tougher blockages, but I'd take a Spartan 1065 over the K7500. I didn't care for the K7500 when I had it, but I was using 3/4" IC cable, maybe the .66 mag cable would be a better option for it. I had a hard time with the cable getting in and out of the drum with K7500(well I wont say it was hard, just not a smooth as the 1065.)


Will, What was the condition of the cable and feeder on your K-7500?
Mine will no doubt tell me if my cable is marginal and or, the feeder needs work. Smooth as silk otherwise...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> this joker I mentioned was a tight assed land lord and went and rented the thing from a tool rental cause he werent gonna pay some damn plumber to clean out his sewer...


In that case excellent choice of machine.... :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> So what big bad stoppages are you opening that us lesser not-worthy drain cleaners can't open?......:whistling2:
> 
> Are people flushing bricks down their drain lines and there is a crowd gathered to see the god-like one stroll up with his mighty machine?


I'll open pretty much any root filled line that comes my way...
Especially after their "Regular Plumber" tucked his tail between his legs and ran away... Just on principle...:laughing:

I also use my machine to retrieve sectional cables someone left behind in the line...
Soon I'm hoping to have enough to set up a Dreel... :thumbup:

The homeowner gets to watch the show for free... Since he's paying the bill...
Others need to purchase an admission ticket...:laughing:


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I own both style machines. K60(5/8 and7/8), k750 (5/8 and 3/4). If I can only have one, I choose k60. Never broken a cable, never met a root I could whip. I'm not a big fan of the k750. I plan to buy a spartan eventually since so many of you swear by them.

from the long lost app


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Nothing to gain except for no mess on the floor, no pulling/pushing on cables, no running back hooking/unhooking cables and then winding them all back into the cages, no picking roots from the cable windings and a fully rested azz from sitting on my bucket all the while  And another thing, I can't remember the last time my 300 just sat there and buzzed/hummed, that's right... it never has :laughing:


I don't get messes on the floor either, I use a mat or tarp. I set it up the same as I would a drum machine except with a K60 I don't have to worry about the tires bringing in mud or drum leaking that sewer juice on someone's floor.

Now with pushing or pulling cables the cable will do the work depending on if machine is spinning in forward or reverse. I can't explain it to you, you would need hands on training to understand....not much labor there. Now as far as connecting cables, I'll give you that, it can be a pain, but not so bad once you get the feel for the machine. 

Spray down cables with hose and a nozzle or pressure washer takes care of the roots/debris in cables. You can operate a k60 on a bucket if you want....wouldn't call that advantage....

Never had my k60 sit there and hum either


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I was a drum guy for over 12 years, I didn't know what a sectional was as no one in our service area used em. I do recall seein one in a video or magazine and i remember laughin and sayin look at that POS, whats that thing gonna do on a tough root stoppage! When I started my business my second machine was a spartan 2001, I used it and was happy because it broke down unlike the 1065's and gorlitz 68 I used to run. But it was a drum and i loved it! Then i discovered the K-60 through this site and figured what the hell, and got one.....that was about 9-10 months ago and the spartan hasn't been off the trailer since. Not sayin which one is better, they are both designed to clear mainline blockages but I go for the k-60 first. Sometimes, ill show up to a job and think to myself, "hmm! Perhaps ill just grab the spartan and get in n out, but when I go back to the trailer, I grab the K-60 and I'm in n out! I like knowing that I've got 2 fully capable machines plus the jetter to handle anything a sewer wants to throw at me!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ridgid just announced a Special Edition "Extra Wimpy" model of the K-60...


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like it's right up ricks ally...lipstick on a pig!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Ridgid just announced a Special Edition "Extra Wimpy" model of the K-60...












Hey, I like your new K-60 Red...:thumbsup:...did it come with pink leather gloves?.........:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Ridgid just announced a Special Edition "Extra Wimpy" model of the K-60...



That model is only available in New England.....all there tools can come in that color


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hey, I like your new K-60 Red...:thumbsup:...did it come with pink leather gloves?.........:laughing:


Mine? I've never touched one...:no:

But I think they do include pink gloves and a special handle option...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> That model is only available in New England.....all there tools can come in that color


Actually I don't see many sectionals at all around here...
Most of us just like rolling our drum machine into the basement and getting to work...

UnclogNH is about the only one I know of that has a k-60...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

All machines need a little maintenance. The K-60 is a good machine. I used the drum everyday, but I'd never be without the K-60. Especially when I'm running down a vent on a flat commercial roof and I had to take a machine up a straight ladder in the mechanical room. The Gorlitz will never see that. Or a sewer backup with sewers six feet deep and no clean outs, and the downstairs of the split level is flooded four inches deep, I run it from the vent on that one, too. 

Inside work is not as bad as some make it seem. I've seen more mess from guys with enclosed drums than I've ever made with the K-60.

It's far worse to get the drum machine stuck in the line from a pulled toilet and or flipping the cable in the drum than it is to deal with any of the complaints on a K-60, but I'm not giving up on the drum machine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Actually I don't see many sectionals at all around here...
> Most of us just like rolling our drum machine into the basement and getting to work...
> 
> UnclogNH is about the only one I know of that has a k-60...


My old service area(about a hour north of Houston, TX) only used Drums. I never seen a sectional either until I got online here and moved to Oklahoma. Sectional machines are more popular here in the OKC area than drums


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ridgid just announced a Special Edition "Extra Wimpy" model of the K-60...


Hey, that model would do well in the Palm Springs market :laughing:


----------

